# Abgerundete Ecken unsauber



## Chris321 (28. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Möchte eine *Grafik mit abgerundeten Ecken* erstellen.
Habe bereits die Ecken mittels Kreiswerkzeug und Radiergummi richtig erstellt.

Sowie den Effekt: 
*Abgeflachte Kanten* auf meiner Ebene angewendet.
Meine dortigen Einstellungen:
Abgeflachte Kante nach innen - etc.

Bei der *Speicherung für das Web *verwende ich noch die Pipette und wende diese auf die Kanten (Transparenter Bereich) an. Bei dem Farbmuster gehe ich anschl. auf Transparenz und speichere zum Schluß als Gif.

Wenn ich das Rechteck (Bild) nun in meiner IE-Explorer betrachte habe ich *ca. 1-2 px weißen Rand um meine abgerundeten Ecken*.

Hilfe - wie bekomme ich die Ecken sauber dargestellt ohne weißen Randbereich. Und wenn möglich die abg. Ecken weich dargestellt. Vielleicht mittels Weichzeichner (dann wird aber die Transparenz der Ecken nicht mehr angezeigt).

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Hi, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, könnte gif das Problem sein. Besteht dieses Problem auch wenn du es als png abspeicherst?


----------



## Chris321 (28. April 2008)

Hallo und danke,

ich weiß, dass es nicht am *Gif* liegt. Es geht irgendwie, da ich solche Gif's schon auf meiner Seite einbebettet habe. Nur die habe ich damals von einer anderen Stelle bekommen und nun möchte ich eines in gleichem Outfit hinzufügen. Zumindest stimmt die Gesamtgröße und die Größe der Ecken schon einmal.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Es würde vielleicht trotzdem helfen, wenn du mal ausprobierst ob das Problem auch mit pngs besteht....


----------



## Chris321 (28. April 2008)

Hallo noch einmal,

habe es mal schnell für's Web genauso abgespeichert. PNG - Pipette - transparenz in Farbtabelle angewählt. Ergebnis leider identisch.

Gruß,
Chris

__________________________________________________________________________

Hi,

Und nun? Könnte es evtl. mit einem PS Update funktionieren?
Kennt sich damit jemand aus? 

Gruß,
Chris

__________________________________________________________________________

Hallo,

könnte mal jemand die transparenten Ecken in angegebener Reihenfolge nachbauen.
Somit könnte man evtl. einen Schritt weiter kommen und ggf. Vergleiche ziehen.

Gruß,
Chris

__________________________________________________________________________

Hi noch einmal,

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass die *weiche Kante auf 0 px *steht und dennoch wohl 1px als weiche Kante angezeigt wird. Dies passiert immer wenn ich ein Objekt ausschneide und in ein neues Bild einfüge. Somit hat das neue Bild eine weiche Kante, *obwohl 0 px in den Optionen angegeben ist.*

Wie bekomme ich diese *weiche Kante in den Optionen *definitiv auf 0px gesetellt?
Bzw. zurückgesetzt? 

Evtl. ist dann auch der kleine weiße Rand bei den runden Ecke verschwunden.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## janoc (28. April 2008)

Sag, verwechselst du da "weiche Kanten" mit geglätteten Kanten?

Diese halbtransparenten Glättung- / Antialias- / oderwieauchimmer-Pixel sind im Gif-Export natürlich nicht brauchbar, vor allem wenn die Basisfarbe (hintergrundfarbe, lässt sich beim Gif-Export definieren) nicht passt.

Siehe Bild anbei; abgerundetet Ecke bei 100%, dann stark vergrößerte Ansicht und dann als gif exportiert auf dunklem Hintergrund.

Dass kannst du vermeiden, indem du bei der Auswahl nicht nur auf 0px weicher Rand stellst, sondern auch die Option "Glätten" deaktivierst. Schön ist das aber nicht 

Darum siehe Beiträge von Ex1tus: verwende lieber png.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Darum siehe Beiträge von Nesk: verwende lieber png.



Psst, nesk ist der mit dem Einkaufswagen.


----------



## janoc (28. April 2008)

Ououooo :-(

(Fauxpas wurde korrigiert. Man vergebe mir!


----------



## Chris321 (29. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

werde es im Laufe des Tages einmal nachzuvollziehen.
Habe es zwar jetzt richtig auf der IE-Seite eingebebunden. Dies aber von einer anderen Stelle erledigen lassen. Trotzalledem muss ich es auch verstehen. Diese Transparenz benötigt man/ich mit Sicherheit öfters mal und nicht nur bei runden Ecken.

Gruß und danke Euch,
Chris


----------



## janoc (29. April 2008)

Wichtig zu wissen ist, das GIF keine Halbtransparenzen darstellen kann. Also entweder ist ein Pixel durchsichtig oder nicht. Irgendetwas dazwischen gibt es nicht. PNG hingeken kann das Abstufen. 
Lies dir bei Zeiten mal den Wikipedia-Artikel zu png durch.


----------



## claudi64 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Du hast beim abspeichern als giff ein Feld mit dem Hintergrund (rechts unter Dither). Das stelle einfach von weiß auf Transparent dann sollte das mit dem giff auch klappen

Hoffe das hat geholfen


Gruß
Claudia


----------

